# [WTS] Penn 711z USA PUM



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Fair condition. Has a spot of rash on the spool lip from being dropped by a family member.

Pics upon request.

Price is $80 shipped firm. Located in Asheville, NC. Am willing to drive up to 1.5 hours away if you live in an area that has a nice place to hike.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Price is now $70.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

$65 shipped.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

$60 shipped.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

No longer for sale (for now).


----------

